# My Future Nephew



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Spencer's nephew, Jasper, who will officially call me Aunt in September, is just one of the most adorable babies ever, and I swear I'm not biased. 

Here's a video of his that made me laugh so much! It is just too cute and I needed to share it with you all... I hope it brightens your day, it sure made my day brighter.

http://www.patrickandmari.com/2008/06/sometimes-you-just-gotta-laugh.html


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, that is precious! Babies laughing are always my favorites on AFV. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

He is ADORABLE!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You aren't biased at all! He is adorable


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, what a cutie he is. It was so much fun to see him laugh and enjoy! Thanks for sharing. 

Hope to see you and Kubrick soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, what a CUTIE PIE and I love his laugh. Is it possible that he looks a lot like Spencer?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Now that is a belly laugh!!! What a cutie!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the video as much as I did! He really does have a great laugh. 

Maryam, he is the spitting image of Spencer as a baby!!! Much to the consternation of his dad, who thinks that his son should look like him, and not his uncle, LOL.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That's just to sweet. IWAJ


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

that made me laugh out loud. Very cute!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Loved it! What a doll baby.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG...that is hilarious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was laughing out loud right along with him. My little grandson Dylan also has a hysterical laugh. It's such a joy to behold. Your almost nephew is *so* cute.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, is there anything better than a baby laughing a big all out belly laugh? That's just great!


----------

